# 55 Gallon With Red Bellies



## JaggedEdge (Jun 10, 2015)

Hello

I am very new to keeping Piranha, but i recently found two adult piranha and 5 babie piranha for sale with tank and stand filters for sale.The seller was clearly addicted to some form of drug and wanted quick CASH.anyway I paid $90 dollars. I have a 55 gallon tank, with two fluval 205 filters, and one Tetra Whisper ex70. I have an API water test kit. I have the tank running, the two piranha are very happy, along with the babys. He had them living in this same setup, so i set it up just the same as best as i could. The two adult piranha eatting good, happy, they have good color, as when i first got them home, they were both very white.

I am new to this, and i need some advice, im sure eventually i am going to have to get a bigger tank, but for the time being, the fish seem to be moving and living normally. Can anybody give me some advice on how i should set up my tank better.Do i have enough filtration for a 55 gallon tank. I dont have a powerhead do i need one. any advice would be appreciated. thanks













55 gallon tank
2 Fluval 205 Filters
1 200 Watt Heaters
Tetra Whisper EX70
Air

THANKS


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

If you keep them in the 55gal, eventually they will start picking the smaller ones off... you will likely be down to 2

I would suggest removing all of the decor (plants, rocks, hiding spaces) to keep them from establishing any territories.

You need to find a bigger tank / filtration asap

Also, I closed your other post vs replying in two places. PM me if thats an issue or you have any other questions


----------



## JaggedEdge (Jun 10, 2015)

thank you for the advice i will be removing the decor today..thank you


----------



## wizardslovak (Feb 17, 2007)

how are they doing?


----------

